# Filmer discrètement



## fredoman (26 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de faire des repérages dans un centre commercial.
Je dois filmer des boutiques, des enseignes et des personnes.
Je n'ai pas d'autorisation et rien de ce que je filme ne sera diffusé.
Mais j'ai besoin de prendre des images discrètement, comment faire?
Est-il possible d'enregistrer une vidéo avec mon iPhone en même temps qu'apparaisse à l'écran une autre application?
Cela laisserait à croire que je fais autre chose.
A chaque fois que j'appuie sur le bouton de mon tel et que l'appareil photo disparaît au profit d'une autre application, l'enregistrement s'arrête.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2018)

Bj
Revenir à iOS9


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2018)

Si non, y a Darkam
je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2018)

Le plus simple est de demander une autorisation


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le plus simple est de demander une autorisation


Le premier qui dit bizzounours à perdu.  bon j'ai perdu


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2018)

Mais c'est quoi le problème ? Filmer avec son iPhone (ou autre smartphone) peut quand même être très discret, en le tenant les bras baissées, en regardant ailleurs…


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2018)

fredoman a dit:


> J'ai besoin de faire des repérages dans un centre commercial.


Est-ce que le règlement du centre commercial interdit la prise de photos/vidéos ? Je ne vois pas ou est le problème ou alors il faut nous interdire de photographier toutes les devantures des magasins, terrasses café, restaurants, etc, que l'on fait toute sa vie. Et pourquoi en cachette ?


----------



## byte_order (26 Avril 2018)

fredoman" a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'autorisation et rien de ce que je filme ne sera diffusé.



Lieu privé, donc viol de la vie privée et du droit à l'image.
Diffusion ou pas, cela ne change rien ici.



Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que le règlement du centre commercial interdit la prise de photos/vidéos ? Je ne vois pas ou est le problème ou alors il faut nous interdire de photographier toutes les devantures des magasins, terrasses café, restaurants, etc, que l'on fait toute sa vie. Et pourquoi en cachette ?



L'intérieur (et non pas les devantures, terrasses et autres espaces clairement dans l'espace public) d'un magasin est un lieu privé accueillant du public pendant ses horaires d'ouvertures. C'est une nuance avec la rue, un trottoir, qui est un lieu publique, appartenant à tous. Le public qui est à l'intérieur y est considéré dans un espace privé (celui du magasin, donc), et son droit à l'image et au respect de sa vie privée s'applique entièrement, ce qui de facto interdit même l'enregistrement de son image sans son consentement.

Par ailleurs, le propriétaire du lieu, s'il est lui même soumis à des devoirs en tant qu'établissement accueillant du public, peut parfaitement conditionner l'accès dès lors que c'est conforme au droit. Il peut donc parfaitement interdire de filmer l'intérieur, mais pour que cela soit valable cela doit figurer clairement dans le règlement intérieur du magasin.

TL;TD; ce que vous voulez faire, sans consentement, est une violation d'un droit.

Si c'est pour un repérage (mais de quoi ? Un film, un documentaire, une manif, un cambriolage, pire !?!), je vous invite donc à contacter les responsables du magasin pour expliquer votre démarche. Si c'est en vu d'un futur tournage vidéor, de toute façon il vous faudra leur accord ainsi qu'aux visiteurs (non seulement pour filmer, mais en plus pour *diffuser* ensuite).

Et si c'est pour un tournage façon JackAss, ben va falloir assumer les risques juridiques de la démarche.

Coté solution, j'imagine qu'une petite recherche sur l'AppStore suffira, mais je vous laisse la responsabilité de cette recherche.


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2018)

Il faut arrêter le délire, le monde entier fait des selfiis n'importe ou, et les poste sur fessebouc.


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2018)

Le seul problème dans un centre commercial est de voir débarquer la sécurité en demandant ce que l'on fait avec une demande d'arrêter de faire des photos ou des vidéos. Mais là, il faudrait qu'aux entrées dudit centre commercial qu'un panneau très explicite affiche ces interdictions. Ce que l'on rencontre fréquemment dans d'autres endroits est un panneau d'interdiction de téléphoner et c'est tout.


----------



## byte_order (27 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Il faut arrêter le délire, le monde entier fait des selfiis n'importe ou, et les poste sur fessebouc.


Par définition, les selfies se font avec le consentement de la personne visée, puisque c'est elle même qui prend en selfy !
Et quand dans le cadre y'a une personne qui n'a pas donné son consentement et que c'est pris dans un lieu privé, y'a bien violation de sa vie privée et de son droit à l'image, c'est pas la jurisprudence qui manque sur ce point. 
Quand c'est dans un lieu public, seul son droit à l'image l'est, et c'est lors de la publication, pas de la prise.

Y'a une sacré nuance entre accepter de se faire prendre en selfie et être filmé à son insu.
Après, bien sûr, vous pouvez vous assoir sur le droit et brandir le panneau "mais tous le monde le fait !".

Aucun solution, facilement trouvable, pour filmer "discrètement" ne rend plus légale le fait de le faire sans accord.
Le jour ou vous en serez victime (et si tout le monde raisonne selon "le monde entier le fait de tout façon", cela arrivera fatalement), genre votre employeur, votre compagne, un journaliste jmenfoutiste, un pote pour se foutre publiquement de vous, faudra pas venir vous plaindre.


----------



## fredoman (27 Avril 2018)

C'est pour les repérages d'un CM.
Franchement, ça ne rigole pas, il faut demander des autorisations même si effectivement tout le monde fait des selfies partout.
Merci  pour tout.
Je vais essayer DARKAM.


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2018)

CM ?? Casse Majeur?


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2018)

ou Couilles Molles     Mais dans ce cas il faudrait le féminin, parce que c'est une CM    

Perso, je fais régulièrement des photos dans les centres commerciaux. Je prends des objets que je veux garder en mémoire pour les acheter plus tard ou en parler a un ami qui peut être intéressé.

Mais je ne me cache pas. Par contre, je sais que c'est illégal et en cas de demande des vigiles ou autres personnels du magasin, je supprimerais la photo au besoin. 

C'est comme les Selfis dans un centre commercial, c'est illégal sans autorisation, mais la plupart du temps toléré. Il faut voir la nuance.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2018)

gwen a dit:


> C'est comme les Selfis dans un centre commercial



mon dernier selfie kiwi était top !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2018)

Je ne fais aucun selfie de moi , sans mon autorisation


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2018)

fredoman a dit:


> C'est pour les repérages d'un CM.


Comme te le dis byte_order, même des repérages nécessitent une autorisation des propriétaires du lieu.
Le système économique du Court-Métrage (budget réduit ou fauché voire inexistant) ne t'affranchit pas de cette étape nécessaire.
Il est plus qu'utile de s'assurer que le propriétaire donne un accord de principe pour un tournage avant d'effectuer des prises de vue de l'endroit, même pour un repérage et même si l'endroit ne sera finalement pas choisi. Car, au final, tu auras perdu ton temps, si l'endroit plait mais que le propriétaire ne veut pas du tournage.
De plus, lors de tes repérages tu dois informer les personnes présentes de ta démarche, de sorte à leur laisser le choix d'apparaitre ou pas sur les photos (ou vidéo). Quelle que soit l'utilisation qui sera faite de ces photos (ou vidéos)
Et pour finir, si tu repères en loucedé un lieu et qu'au final


fredoman a dit:


> Franchement, ça ne rigole pas, il faut demander des autorisations même si effectivement tout le monde fait des selfies partout.


Non, ça ne rigole pas.
De plus, le fait que tout le monde fasse des selfies de partout est une bonne excuse que l'on veut bien se donner mais pas une autorisation de fait.
Il y a plein de mecs qui pissent sur les murs, ça n'est pas une raison pour s'octroyer l'autorisation de le faire.
Si tu veux faire un court-métrage c'est certainement que tu aimerais, à terme, te professionaliser dans cette voie. Il est d'ores et déjà temps d'agir comme un professionnel en commençant par le B-A-BA, demander une autorisation de prise de vue.
C'est parfois long et compliqué, mais ça permet de faire les choses légalement.
Et, du coup, paisiblement.

PS : Quand les types de la sécu te seront tombé sur le coin du rable parce qu'ils auront imaginé que tu fais des repérages pour un casse, on en reparlera.


----------



## PJG (30 Avril 2018)

Je me souviens d'avoir eu besoin de tourner une scène dans le métro pour la présentation d'un film à la Biennale de Paris, il a fallu que je demande l'autorisation.
Deux gars de la RATP avec moi pour trois minutes de film. 
Je trouve normal d'imposer des règles.


----------



## PJG (30 Avril 2018)

Pour les jeunes:  
Il existait un faux objectif  (appareil 24 x36) avec un miroir (renvoi d'angle) qui permettait de prendre une photo sans être vu du sujet.


----------



## ibabar (30 Avril 2018)

Personne ne se soucie de quelqu'un qui a le nez collé dans son smartphone, et personne qui est filmé (devant l'objectif) n'ira vérifié si tu filmes ou tu fais autre chose (en passant derrière l'objectif pour voir si c'est la caméra ou une autre app affichée sur l'iPhone).
Le vrai problème - hormis le droit à l'image - est de tenir l'iPhone bien à la verticale, avec clairement l'objectif plus ou moins dirigé vers la personne filmée...
Le plus simple est d'utiliser un système de miroir comme l'indiquait @PJG afin de conserver son iPhone à l'horizontale (plus naturel comme mouvement, et moins détectable): https://www.cdiscount.com/telephoni...ur-smartphone/f-1442034-aco0634654748584.html

_A mon sens, une GoPro fixée à la bretelle d'un sac à dos est encore plus discret, surtout si en plus tu fais autre chose sur l'iPhone, on pensera que la caméra est éteinte._


----------

